

Startup Name? - aitoehigie

Hi, I have developed a mobile application ala twitter but with a social networking twist and I just cant seem to come up with any catchy name for it. So I will like to give the honors (if i may call it that) to members of YC News to give it a name. Any suggestions will be highly appreciated! thanks
======
workpost
Think about what you want the application to do, brainstorm, free associate
and go from there. You've got a mobile application + social networking twist..
off the top of my head I think... sociable.. socimobile, mob social, text
social, social text.. socialcom.. socialmeet.. meetsocial.. but I think some
of those are taken..

There's also a tradition of adding.. ista.. and ist on to words.. mobista..
mobilist.. mobilista.. (just looked online, I see squatters have already got
two of those). Also.. mobilizer.. socializer.. but don't do the flickr thing
if you don't have to..

Making plays on words other people have suggested.. I'd look at shoutspace,
textspace.. shouttext.. textyell.. hollaspace.. mobiile.. txtmobl..textpush..
socialpush.. sociplace.. freesocial.. soctxt.. txtpush.. textero.. socialpath
(play on sociopath?) no idea if any of those are taken or used yet.

Do NOT name it anything having to do with Twitter.. or put an i in front of
it.. that is totally done already.

One of my ongoing projects is called Workpost. It's a place to post and find
work and, soon, will be a place to list and review workers. We have other
stuff planned for future versions of the site + application but it all
originates from the name and the brand.

It's cool if you can think of a nonsense word and then turn that into a brand
but with all the web 2.0 names out there, I think it's more useful now if you
can start with a name that already means something.

Well, hope that was helpful.

~~~
bigtoga
Well said - good ideas. I like mobsocial best :)

~~~
workpost
Yeah, that's actually not bad... looks like someone owns the .com already
though.

------
Malcx
I registered textzero.com as a domain for an idea I had years ago.

I've never used it and TBH am unlikely to ever get around to doing anything on
it. I'd rather it got used than sat there.

If you'd like it, you can have it at cost. Just buy me a beer one day if you
make millions ;-)

------
pierrefar
"mobile application ala twitter but with a social networking twist" How about
"mwist" for "Mobile with a tWIST"?

It's very Web 2.0. Might need to rename when Web 3.0 beta comes out to make it
compatible.

~~~
kngspook
Also good.

------
aitoehigie
I will like to state here that the name doesn't have to be "web 2.0"ish

~~~
imp
Here's some non-web2.0 names: General Text Messages, International Text
Messages, or TextSoft.

------
spking
Chirpt.com

I own this but am not using it.

------
ericb
shouterspace ?

I have, but am not using, the .com domain.

~~~
aitoehigie
is the domain for sale? contact me at aitoehigie {at} gmail.com

------
brk
txtmssngr

(just kidding, that's actually a horrible name)

~~~
kleevr
like "nvwls.cm" (No Vowels dot Com) or "lkmnvwls.com" Look Ma No Vowels dot
Com ... mmm LMNV, sounds like a doublefla...

~~~
kngspook
lkmnvwls.com is going to cause chaos when one person tries to tell their
friend to go there over the phone/in-person...I don't think most people will
think to say "Hey, just type "look ma no vowels", remove all the vowels,
append ".com", and hit enter..."

------
Mistone
mobilsocial.com/net - available mobilepostr.com/net - available
mobisoci.com/net - available

------
paulsb
socialcell, socell (almost sounds like social), (mobilesocial), moso, mobiso

------
bkovitz
mogga.com (taken, but probably buyable)

mogtown.com (available)

------
schtog
is it good or bad to have a web2.0-ish name?

~~~
ssharp
They are exceptionally boring and uncreative to me at this point. I guess
occasionally, one will come around that makes sense but most of the time they
are garbage.

Take a descriptive word, drop a vowel - how novel. Try coming up with a unique
brand without following the same formula as everyone else - Google, YouTube,
Facebook and MySpace all managed to without going the Flickr route.

~~~
rw
Googol.

------
kleevr
MobRally.com

------
kleevr
thumbst.com Thumb social texter

~~~
iamdave
It's logical, and it rolls off the tongue.

~~~
kngspook
Agreed.

------
josefresco
my two ideas: iTweet and Twobile amazingly are already taken ... and I'm done

~~~
kngspook
If he's competing with Twitter, iTweet might cause legal problems (IANAL) and
definitely will cause branding problems...

------
jobeirne
Troops.

~~~
kleevr
TroopRally

------
arthurk
mosoc

